# Pak forces destroy Iranian training camp in Parachinar



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
41


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Windjammer said:


>


hopefully it is picked up by mainstream media for confirmation too
next step is to attack Afghan bandits that are looting in Chalas valley and taking away thousands of live stock aminals

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## CHI RULES

During my visit to northern areas my local driver confirmed that areas around Chillas are heavens for Afghan Mujahdeen and bandits involved in narcotics business. I myself saw a Kohistani directly threatening a policeman at check point. As once again tourism is developing Pak Gov should take strict steps against such elements so past incidents may not be repeated. There should be clear ban on foreign clerics both Shia and Sunni to visit those areas as they are main route cause for unrest.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Windjammer

Irfan Baloch said:


> hopefully it is picked up by mainstream media for confirmation too
> next step is to attack Afghan bandits that are looting in Chalas valley and taking away thousands of live stock aminals



I think due to the Shia angle, there seems some sensitivity towards the issue otherwise tweets seem to be buzzing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CHI RULES

I was bitterly snubbed on same forum by even Pak members when I after observing various videos and learning from media reports that Iran is clearly once again involved in training Shia youth from Pakistan to fight in Syria. The videos regarding Zanbia brigade are common on net. Yet it is sad that we have sorry attitude towards both KSA and Iran. It sad that some Pakistani people can't see anything out of their sectarian glasses and want to bring their own country back to nineties sectarian war.
I have observed and even confirmed by Shia persons working with me around Gujrat/Lalamusa area that even Sunni unemployed youth is encouraged to become Shia and offered Irani nationality along with wife and perks.

After personally observing Lalamusa/Gujrat area I may say that this area also have breeding ground for sectarian vultures.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Windjammer

Apart from some media outlets exposing the illicit activities, 
the on goings further came to light after the Indian monkey Kubhushan Yadav has spilt beans.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## litman

probably shia young men were recruited there and then sent to syria and iraq. but if we look at it from a different angle they are fighting the american supported terrorists in syria and iraq and are doing the right thing but the question is that why iranian training camp was established in pak. to defame pak internationally ?? if iran is so much serious about the training the youth to fight in iraq and syria they should have the training camps in iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shah1398

Enough with the Pakistan being the battlefield for the proxy wars of others. They wont dare take any steps directly against each other but had made Pakistan a battlefield for their proxies. Kick all such rascals out and tell them:

"U want to fight each other? Do it with your own men and at own lands."

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## I S I

I had a favourable view for Iran & Iranians but i came to know that they are a terrorist regime which hates Pakistan to passion.



shah1398 said:


> Enough with the Pakistan being the battlefield for the proxy wars of others. They wont dare take any steps directly against each other but had Pakistan a battlefield for their proxies. Kick all such rascals out and tell them:
> 
> "U want to fight each other? Do it with your own men and at own lands."


KSA & IRA are 2 biggest terror regimes of Muslim world.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## WebMaster

Windjammer said:


>



What is the source of this screenshot? Newspaper name?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

WebMaster said:


> What is the source of this screenshot? Newspaper name?



''Roznama Jahan''... roughly translated, Daily world.


----------



## Windjammer

@Irfan Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## jetray

(OP's content language is not of english as such I have no knowlede other than post comments)

Simple doubt, when the Iran border is so near why have camp inside pakistan? It would be a dead give away. It makes more sense to have it in afghanistan or Iran itself. If in case of Iran camp would be more secure. More ever the region mentioned "parachinar" seems to have a big road way cutting across meaning it has more chances of getting discovered.



CHI RULES said:


> along with wife and perks


wife with perks, they often come with trouble and this comes with perks why say no?


----------



## Jaam92

and people called deoband and Wahabi Talban 
What should we call them Traitors of Islam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Good Work Pak Forces Destroy them all..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

jetray said:


> (OP's content language is not of english as such I have no knowlede other than post comments)
> 
> Simple doubt, when the Iran border is so near why have camp inside pakistan? It would be a dead give away. It makes more sense to have it in afghanistan or Iran itself. If in case of Iran camp would be more secure. More ever the region mentioned "parachinar" seems to have a big road way cutting across meaning it has more chances of getting discovered.
> 
> 
> wife with perks, they often come with trouble and this comes with perks why say no?


Al-jazera News's Pakistani bureau chief reported on the successful operation carried out by the Pakistani security sources on 20th July, but due to certain reasons, the news was kept under wraps. I believe Parachinar is located on Af/Pak border....and some distance away from the Iranian border.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pandora

Windjammer said:


> Al-jazera News's Pakistani bureau chief reported on the successful operation carried out by the Pakistani security sources on 20th July, but due to certain reasons, the news was kept under wraps. I believe Parachinar is located on Af/Pak border....and some distance away from the Iranian border.



Most likely security agencies might be keeping it under wraps as we have many lunatic mullah who would declare jihad on this meagre issue as well. We already have got lunatic wahabis so we dont need lunatic shias as well.


----------



## Windjammer

Holy smoke....*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 5,650 (Users: 14, Guests: 5633)*

Wonder how many Taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## JamD

If this happened on the 20th of July then NSA Janjua should/would have discussed this in his visit to Iran (25th - 27th July)


----------



## Syed Asif Bukhari

Windjammer said:


> Holy smoke....*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 5,650 (Users: 14, Guests: 5633)*
> 
> Wonder how many Taliban.


that's because this news has also been shared on PDF facebook page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

It is only natural to expect this kind of activity as on the other hand, Saudis are also responsible for creating, funding and exploiting Wahabi sect in Pakistan for its own geopolitical designs. 

From my understanding, Saudi stream of terrorism has been ended for good - and so should this Iranian stream. If you love or hate each other, express your love and hate directly without involving Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mugwop

Need to take pictures also to silence the butt hurt haters on this forum


----------



## Sage

Windjammer said:


>


It's not something new ...earlier Hizbullah commandos were found dead in their trenches while fighting against FC ...many years ago when Shia and Sunni had severe clashes in the area !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

Saudi monarch consider themselves Sunnis teekaidars & Irani Mullah on the opposite are teekaidars of Shias !! Both of them support countries & leaders based on sects !! Can't we distance ourselves from these idiots...
• it's time to show them middle finger & close down their brainwashing camps in Pakistan...
• those two sides who have countless love for the Mullah of iran or Saudi monarch we should kick them out & send them to these two countries, especially those mullahs in Pakistan who use these opportunities to score some bronze points against each other's from mosques loudspeakers & spread hate !! Already Fed up from these idiots..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Windjammer said:


> @Irfan Baloch



I don't know its related to this news but agencies have round up a group working against Pakistan and they were traveling to Afghanistan and Iran.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Windjammer said:


> I think due to the Shia angle, there seems some sensitivity towards the issue otherwise tweets seem to be buzzing.


no my dear. no one can take advantage from our sectarian sensitivities
the best shias do is make some protests and then go back to their homes and mourn their dead. 

I hope this story is legit and if true then its a welcome news. if our army can fight for over a decade TTP and LeJ and destroy countless number of wahabi terror camps that have alleged Arab backing then its misplaced sensitivity towards a single raid on a similar place allegedly run by Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neutron

Iran and Saudi Arab both are equally involved in our internal sectarian issues. It is the responsibility of federal to government to unearth and stop all sources of foreign funding to religious groups working under different registered and unregistered banner. 

But the question arises, the person sitting in higest office of the state , commonly known as PM dont consider himself accountable, how he can enforce laws without moral authority

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arsalan

Not sure how authentic the news source is but even without this we are aware of Iranian recruitments for Syria and Yemen. these are more of recruitment centers than "training camps" but either way, we cannot allow this on our soil.
Frankly, having a bit of idea about how big the problem is, i hope this is just the beginning and that the good work continues.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Mudassar Jalil said:


> and people called deoband and Wahabi Talban
> What should we call them Traitors of Islam


yea if it satisfies your sectarian ego and lets you relieve your hatred then so be it

but I will call them traitors of Pakistan. I dont buy into this Arab infected sectarian BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NomanAli89

May I know the date of this news?


----------



## Jaam92

Irfan Baloch said:


> yea if it satisfies your sectarian ego and lets you relieve your hatred then so be it
> 
> but I will call them traitors of Pakistan. I dont buy into this Arab infected sectarian BS.


every sect has its arm wing.
I am not amazed by this news, it is usual, as a Pakistani I will support every arm wing which is not working against Pakistan like a Wahabi armed wing, it is mentality of Pakistani agencies also


----------



## Paksanity

litman said:


> probably shia young men were recruited there and then sent to syria and iraq. but if we look at it from a different angle they are fighting the american supported terrorists in syria and iraq and are doing the right thing but the question is that why iranian training camp was established in pak. to defame pak internationally ?? if iran is so much serious about the training the youth to fight in iraq and syria they should have the training camps in iran.




You are joking right? How on earth it is a right thing that our youth is recruited for militancy by a foreign country? Or any country?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Apprentice said:


> Enough is enough. Pakistan should declare war on Iran. They even fired on us at the border a couple of days ago. I say attack Iran and annex Iranian Balochistan. The Sunnis of Iranian Balochistan are oppressed by Iran anyway, so they might welcome becoming part of Pakistan.


lol hang on there.. we already have 2 fronts and first its the matter of retrieving our looted life stock from Afghan Bandits

dont open a war front with Iran. the Persians are mad nationalists you just cant break their resolve.. Indians will love that , BLA will love that TTP and ISIS will love that .. USA will love that and China will hate that. so be careful what you wish

it looks like the Afghans have opened a northern front against us through looting .. in order to thin out our defences.. as a response we will need to spread our forces to prevent their infiltration and looting

http://www.dawn.com/news/1274412/afghan-bandits-snatch-more-goats-in-chitral



Mudassar Jalil said:


> every sect has its arm wing.
> I am not amazed by this news, it is usual, as a Pakistani I will support every arm wing which is not working against Pakistan like a Wahabi armed wing, it is mentality of Pakistani agencies also


Pakistani agencies use them for reasons better not to discuss here. yes I agree ALL our political and religous parties have their armed wings but this is next level
this is treason.. going fatwa root of declaring someone heretic or traitor of Islam is not a smart move and will divert us from our main goal which is to prevent all foreign hands in using our population for their proxy wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jaam92

Irfan Baloch said:


> lol hang on there.. we already have 2 fronts and first its the matter of retrieving our looted life stock from Afghan Bandits
> 
> dont open a war front with Iran. the Persians are mad nationalists you just cant break their resolve.. Indians will love that , BLA will love that TTP and ISIS will love that .. USA will love that and China will hate that. so be careful what you wish
> 
> it looks like the Afghans have opened a northern front against us through looting .. in order to thin out our defences.. as a response we will need to spread our forces to prevent their infiltration and looting
> 
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1274412/afghan-bandits-snatch-more-goats-in-chitral
> 
> 
> Pakistani agencies use them for reasons better not to discuss here. yes I agree ALL our political and religous parties have their armed wings but this is next level
> this is treason.. going fatwa root of declaring someone heretic or traitor of Islam is not a smart move and will divert us from our main goal which is to prevent all foreign hands in using our population for their proxy wars.


so if Pakistani army destroyed Iranian Training camp then it is fact they are working against Pakistan or some of their elements, so be with Pakistan army thats my point. Thankx

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

Irfan Baloch said:


> lol hang on there.. we already have 2 fronts and first its the matter of retrieving our looted life stock from Afghan Bandits
> 
> dont open a war front with Iran. the Persians are mad nationalists you just cant break their resolve.. Indians will love that , BLA will love that TTP and ISIS will love that .. USA will love that and China will hate that. so be careful what you wish
> 
> it looks like the Afghans have opened a northern front against us through looting .. in order to thin out our defences.. as a response we will need to spread our forces to prevent their infiltration and looting
> 
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1274412/afghan-bandits-snatch-more-goats-in-chitral
> 
> 
> Pakistani agencies use them for reasons better not to discuss here. yes I agree ALL our political and religous parties have their armed wings but this is next level
> this is treason.. going fatwa root of declaring someone heretic or traitor of Islam is not a smart move and will divert us from our main goal which is to prevent all foreign hands in using our population for their proxy wars.



If anybody that we need to declare a war on is the haram khor Afghans and ANA terrorist scums. They are directly involved in spreading terrorism inside Pakistan since the fall of taliban in Afghanistan. I dont understand how can we simply allow this when we hold majority of the cards? Heck we even have to pass on information to the americans to take out the most wanted criminals by Pakistan and does not do it ourselves fearing some unknown backlash ( as its not already there)
A country like Afghanistan is trolling Pakistan for over a decade now and what have we done to stop that, absolutely nothing, which is downright pathetic and cowardness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nadeemkhan110

CHI RULES said:


> I have observed and even confirmed by Shia persons working with me around Gujrat/Lalamusa area that even Sunni unemployed youth is encouraged to become Shia and offered Irani nationality along with wife and perks.


I don't agree with This Shias of pakistan are more nation loving people then others


----------



## X-2.

Windjammer said:


>


Alhumdulillah good achievement


----------



## nadeemkhan110

I S I said:


> We already got plenty of lunatic shias as well. What you thought, who were getting trainings at these camps by Iranians? Jews?


No one is allowed to use our nation or nationals for other countries or to kill others sects like what SIPAH e SAHABA are doing killing Innocent shias in our country and our government or forces are not taking any action against them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

***** ***** @ #####_#####  1h1 hour ago
Retweeted

#Pakistan Army destroys # Iran militant camp in #*parachinar* #ThankyouRaheelSharif


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Neutron said:


> Iran and Saudi Arab both are equally involved in our internal sectarian issues. It is the responsibility of federal to government to unearth and stop all sources of foreign funding to religious groups working under different registered and unregistered banner.
> 
> But the question arises, the person sitting in higest office of the state , commonly known as PM dont consider himself accountable, how he can enforce laws without moral authority


using both Deobandis and shias to take the proxy wars to Syrian front is just another level of audacity by both "brotherly" countries



nadeemkhan110 said:


> *No one is allowed to use our nation or nationals *for other countries or to kill others sects like what SIPAH e SAHABA are doing killing Innocent shias in our country and our government or forces are not taking any action against them.


you see this is thee problem

both the Saudis and Iranians NEVER ask for our permission.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanmubashir

Irfan Baloch said:


> hopefully it is picked up by mainstream media for confirmation too
> next step is to attack Afghan bandits that are looting in Chalas valley and taking away thousands of live stock aminals


why parachinar ??? an area in middle of suni dominated region & in eyes of agencies due 2 is past also quiet far from iran so difficult 2 smuggle fighters 2 syaria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

khanmubashir said:


> why parachinar ??? an area in middle of suni dominated region & in eyes of agencies due 2 is past also quiet far from iran so difficult 2 smuggle fighters 2 syaria


maybe misquoted .. you are correct.. in Parachinar there is only one surviving shia village which remained under siege from TTP for years.. almost every family loosing their members including women and children to the roadside ambushes... 
so I dont know where the recruits were sourced from and how they were able to travel to the camp without being stopped by secruity forces or being executed on the roadside for their shia names by TTP terrorists



but since the area is lawless and deserted so it is possible that a camp might have been quietly established in the same principle as TTP does.
well it is taken out now so good news if its true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutron

Irfan Baloch said:


> using both Deobandis and shias to take the proxy wars to Syrian front is just another level of audacity by both "brotherly" countries
> 
> 
> you see this is thee problem
> 
> both the Saudis and Iranians NEVER ask for our permission.




It is the audacity of our brotherly countries and the logical consequence of the incompetency of our higest decision making body.

They don't consider themself accountable infront of law and it is the beginning/root cause of bad governance. Without rule of law and without moral authority to enforce laws, how they can question white collar black franchises of evil.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

This is an act of war..and should be treated at such...Pakistan should pull diplomatic staff from Iran and lodge a complain in UN...


----------



## Delnavaz B

Windjammer said:


> I think due to the Shia angle, there seems some sensitivity towards the issue otherwise tweets seem to be buzzing.


No way if there is any camp and action against it ISPR must release press conference, never heard about this just a trash news article from third grade news paper no credible source.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nefarious

So you have joint naval exercises on one hand and on the other supporting jihad training camps in your country. You won't find the Iranians lodging any protests at having their terror camp shutdown, more of an embarrassment, talk of brotherhood on one hand while holding a knife in the other.

As per some of the emotional responses here calling for war etc. This should be avoided, Pakistan has openly destroyed the camp which is an open message in itself.

I believe a case of keeping your friends close and your enemy's closer approach is more suitable in this case.

It is Pakistan's own fault in the sense that they need to take control and apply appropriate law and government control in all areas of the country so enemy's can't exploit these weaknesses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Delnavaz B said:


> No way if there is any camp and action against it ISPR must release press conference, never heard about this just a trash news article from third grade news paper no credible source.



Past # 13 may interest you.


----------



## Mugwop

Windjammer said:


> @Irfan Baloch


What does it say??


----------



## Windjammer

Mugwop said:


> What does it say??



Al-jazera News's Pakistani bureau chief reported on the successful operation carried out by the Pakistani security sources on 20th July, but due to certain reasons, the news was kept under wraps. { To avoid Shias being associated with terrorism)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Delnavaz B

Windjammer said:


> @Irfan Baloch


What not Al Jazeera but Mashaal again no credible source. Para Chanar surrounded by TTP and forces how comes they build training camp there?


----------



## Windjammer

Delnavaz B said:


> What not Al Jazeera but Mashaal again no credible source. Para Chanar surrounded by TTP and forces how comes they build training camp there?



Ahmad Mufaq Zedan's tweet is also there.


----------



## Delnavaz B

Windjammer said:


> Ahmad Mufaq Zedan's tweet is also there.


He is a person associated to Al Jazeera why not he published this on Al Jazeera?


----------



## Taimoor Khan

This is what I have been saying all along. Iranian activities need to uprooted inside Pakistan with iron fist, if someone within having heartburn over this, give them one way ticket to Tehran. 

Our men will not become cannon fodders for any outsiders, let the persians send their men to rott in distant lands, its their interest, its their fight, our lives, our allegiance is for Pakistan and Pakistan only.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

Windjammer said:


> Al-jazera News's Pakistani bureau chief reported on the successful operation carried out by the Pakistani security sources on 20th July, but due to certain reasons, the news was kept under wraps. { To avoid Shias being associated with terrorism)



That would be nonsensical excuse..as Sunni are being associated with terrorism all the time...and Pakistan is a sunni majority country...that does not stop millions of Sunni's from condemning terrorism...Better to say...not to upset "iranian proxies" in Pakistan.,..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulemanms202

amazing.... this news contains actually 1 and half lines abt the actual raid

and considering how expeditiously they always want to share their ACHIEVEMENTS to ask for more money from kingdom of saudi arabia.. i see no credibility in the news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I M Sikander

JamD said:


> If this happened on the 20th of July then NSA Janjua should/would have discussed this in his visit to Iran (25th - 27th July)


Why discuss the issue with Iran We did what was required quietly.
No need for chest thumping.


----------



## Sulemanms202

busting major gangs , breaking down major chain of culprits, catching BLACK SHEEPS in in this country called pakistan run actually by army is publicized very loudly..i see no reason to belive in this news without any evidence

and they are very good in producing evidence too..hard to imagine , such event took place without any of those..

but then there are those here who beleve shias in pakistan have no right to live or earn and they shoudl just either be killed or kicked out of this country... this news will sound true to them!


----------



## I M Sikander

Delnavaz B said:


> Para Chanar surrounded by TTP and forces how comes they build training camp there?


Parachinar has been a strong hold of both the talibans and Shia militants.
Each side has a area under its control. However both sides have been weakened in the last 3 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sulemanms202

Militants?!!! last time i heard keeping arms was culture there..yeah right..shias asking rights is militancy..

i forgot.. ur perception of JUSTICE!


----------



## somebozo

salarsikander said:


> SHut up. We all know how much of boot licker of Iran you are damnt. Just go to them then. For you your Iran is first. Where the so-called Islamic Iran when Kashmiris are dying ? In fact they are making deals with India to build chahbar port



Let it go..he is another false flag..or is probably a blood relative of some Iranian mullah..by you know what!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulemanms202

im sorry... what im getting is ..u only have to be 'choupaya punjabi' to be a patriot pakistani here?!


----------



## I M Sikander

Sulemanms202 said:


> Militants?!!! last time i heard keeping arms was culture there..yeah right..shias asking rights is militancy..
> 
> i forgot.. ur perception of JUSTICE!


Here you are with your retarded sectarian logic. Grow up my momin brother.



Sulemanms202 said:


> im sorry... what im getting is ..u only have to be 'choupaya punjabi' to be a patriot pakistani here?!


Hahah, this reflects your inner filth and hatred for others.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulemanms202

im grown up Mr. ... im equal pakistani i dont need ur certificate of being patriot... i belong to a class which is the reason this country exists in the first place..

all wahabi dogs need to told... in pakistan there is no place for their wahabi agenda..this ciuntry belongs to sunnis and shias only..rest can search other dwelling places

yea right..! im told im kafir almost on daily basis..

i cant even go and pray in an ordiniary sunni mosque.. and u r telling me ..im filled with hatred?!

how absurd!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Sulemanms202 said:


> im grown up Mr. ... im equal pakistani i dont need ur certificate of being patriot... i belong to a class which is the reason this country exists in the first place..
> 
> all wahabi dogs need to told... in pakistan there is no place for their wahabi agenda..this ciuntry belongs to sunnis and shias only..rest can search other dwelling places



No one said you need your own certificate. If you have nothing of value to say then don't comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulemanms202

value... please enlighten me... when even after losing 20,000 lives shia lives in the name of being just shia..we re determined not to pick arms.. u still call us IRANI AGENT..! are u blind cant u see..how much we have suffered!

and inner filth..let me telll u Mr.... fatima jinnah who contested people like you ..why dont u mourn her..why ur state run by army dont even recognize her efforts

filth...yeah right!


----------



## I M Sikander

Sulemanms202 said:


> im grown up Mr. ... im equal pakistani i dont need ur certificate of being patriot... i belong to a class which is the reason this country exists in the first place..


So you are also putting the father of the nation in to your dirty sectarian based logic. I repeat grow up batita. Janu. Only an idiot can classify Pakistan movement in shia, Sunni category.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Sulemanms202 said:


> value... please enlighten me... when even after losing 20,000 lives shia lives in the name of being just shia..we re determined not to pick arms.. u still call us IRANI AGENT..! are u blind cant u see..how much we have suffered!



This is a topic about Pak forces supposedly destroying a camp in Iran. Talk about that instead of ranting on your useless personal feelings that no one gives two shits about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I M Sikander

Sulemanms202 said:


> all wahabi dogs need to told... in pakistan there is no place for their wahabi agenda..this ciuntry belongs to sunnis and shias only..rest can search other dwelling places


You are neither a decent Pakistan nor a decent shia. Your mind and logics are based on sectarianism and racism , which are based on hatred of other sects.


----------



## I M Sikander

Sulemanms202 said:


> value... please enlighten me... when even after losing 20,000 lives shia lives in the name of being just shia..


From where the hell you have concluded this figure, do enlighten us all.
It is the people like you who starts categorizing the victims in shia , Sunni category after every terrorist attack.


----------



## Sulemanms202

precisely..no one should be allowed to ridicule a sect on some news without facts

same place where u quote u have lost 80,000 lives in war against terrorism


----------



## I M Sikander

Sulemanms202 said:


> u should put shit in ur mouth where it belongs Mr
> 
> thanku i never asked for ur opnion abt neither of the two!


I love playing with retarded kids like you.
You are such cartoon character with your retarded philosophy


----------



## Sulemanms202

now i know why u they never owned u!


----------



## I M Sikander

Sulemanms202 said:


> same place where u quote u have lost 80,000 lives in war against terrorism


Go and check the figures of interior ministry of each year since 2001. By the way you would not like that list as it provides the figures od innocent Pakistani killed in terror attack. However they don't categorize the victims in shia Sunni columns columns.


----------



## I M Sikander

Sulemanms202 said:


> now i know why u they never owned u!


No body disowns shias in Pakistan. Only paid pets like you are suffering from inferiority complex

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ranasikander said:


> Parachinar has been a strong hold of both the talibans and Shia militants.
> Each side has a area under its control. However both sides have been weakened in the last 3 years.



Parachinar and Hangu is Shia region .. These people were persecuted by Taliban .. Till a few years back there were videos of people's limbs and heads behind cut off by Taliban coz of their religion .. The local lashkars and army drove those Taliban cunts out of the place.. 

There aren't any "shia" militant groups in that region or even in the country carrying our suicide bombings and target killings.

When the state fails to protects its people such issues will occur.


It's ironic how in a country founded by a Shia Quaid e Azam whose several heads of states have been Shia are today thanks to radicalisation of society (petro dollar) are being declared non Muslims and whatnot.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Taimoor Khan said:


> Mules don't bark son, its the street "pet" dogs of forigeners like you and your kind, who bark yet don't bite.
> 
> Irony is, you mentioned gazwa-e-Hind, without bothered understanding the second part of the prophecy. The army that will conquer India, will then move to West to find Eesa (AS). If you haven't missed your geography classes, either Iran will give it's consent or will be trampled on the march towards holly lands.
> 
> GLORY TO PAKISTAN



In this country there seem to be 2 sorts of haramis .. One group of haramis bows to Riyadh (and is much more violent) and the other bows to Tehran ... 

While those who talk about the country and equality are termed are ...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Sulemanms202

moral compass and eyes that u hold are very biased ..im sorry...this country will never prosper..
with such incivility and thankless ness... its future is doomed and deteoriation is the only the destined place

bye...only u belong to such miserble place


----------



## Zibago

Pakistan has the second biggest Shia population in the world and is the only major Sunni mahority leader to elect Shia leaders and has an army that is 30% Shia anyone who thinks they are second class citizens is only fooling himself

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Zibago said:


> Pakistan has the second biggest Shia population in the world and is the only major Sunni mahority leader to elect Shia leaders and has an army that is 30% Shia anyone who thinks they are second class citizens is only fooling himself



The Shias have been instrumental in the development of Pakistan. They are leaders in this country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

WaLeEdK2 said:


> The Shias have been instrumental in the development of Pakistan. They are leaders in this country.


They are our equals only LeJ,tards hate them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A2Z

Well done Pak Armed Forces its high time, we should not allow Pakistan to become the recruitment center for Syria where KSA and Iran are fighting their personal wars at the price of innocent Syrian lives. I would doubt the source but not the news since this is not the first time I have heard something like this. There are organizations that hire youth.

There was always a plan to create an Iraq or Syria type situation in Pakistan and unfortunately ours neighbors were involved aswell but the only thing that saved Pakistan was, they weren't able to ignite full fledge secterian conflicts.



litman said:


> if iran is so much serious about the training the youth to fight in iraq and syria they should have the training camps in iran.





jetray said:


> Simple doubt, when the Iran border is so near why have camp inside pakistan? It would be a dead give away. It makes more sense to have it in afghanistan or Iran itself. If in case of Iran camp would be more secure.



Most Shias in Pakistan or even all around the world have a soft corner for Iran just like Sunnis have for KSA. So they are able to find many recruits quite easily who even agree to provide protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Zibago said:


> They are our equals only LeJ,tards hate them


I second that! 
Just like there are extremists in the Sunni sect there are some in Shia as well but overall i have found them to be very patriotic and reasonable people. It is just the extremists who are the source of unrest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

BS continues!


----------



## WaLeEdK2

I don't think ISPR has said anything about this. Best to conclude this as a story.


----------



## I M Sikander

Sulemanms202 said:


> moral compass and eyes that u hold are very biased ..im sorry...this country will never prosper..
> with such incivility and thankless ness... its future is doomed and deteoriation is the only the destined place


No one stopping you dear. Go to your master , I mean Iran who you really follow like obedient pets.


----------



## monitor

Windjammer said:


>


 

Training camp were inside Iran or in Pakistan's border area.


----------



## Moon

Sulemanms202 said:


> im grown up Mr. ... im equal pakistani i dont need ur certificate of being patriot... i belong to a class which is the reason this country exists in the first place..
> 
> all wahabi dogs need to told... in pakistan there is no place for their wahabi agenda..this ciuntry belongs to sunnis and shias only..rest can search other dwelling places
> 
> yea right..! im told im kafir almost on daily basis..
> 
> i cant even go and pray in an ordiniary sunni mosque.. and u r telling me ..im filled with hatred?!
> 
> how absurd!


Oh, you belong to class behind the reason of the existence of the State? Start acting like one. 
And secondly don't ever and I mean ever, take achievements of your forefathers as a merit.
This country belongs to Pakistanis. Full-stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

Iran acts are not hidden any more what else we need to take them had on Iranians are enemies like Afghanistan


----------



## JamD

I really don't see the credibility of this news here. Even if we go by the whole saving of pakistani shia sentiment (wha?), why does aljazeera care?

If this is true we should expect atleast ONE major news outlet to confirm it before we start wars with Iran (lol). For now the premise of this thread is shaky in my opinion. I've seen things a hundred times crazier in urdu press.


----------



## Sneaker

jetray said:


> (OP's content language is not of english as such I have no knowlede other than post comments)
> 
> Simple doubt, when the Iran border is so near why have camp inside pakistan? It would be a dead give away. It makes more sense to have it in afghanistan or Iran itself. If in case of Iran camp would be more secure. More ever the region mentioned "parachinar" seems to have a big road way cutting across meaning it has more chances of getting discovered.
> 
> 
> wife with perks, they often come with trouble and this comes with perks why say no?


It is always like that, Iranian, Afghanistan or RAW camps in the borders near to those nations. No organization in Pakistan sets up a camp ever..


----------



## bahlol dana

Why are the Shias of Pakistan going to Syria?? Has anyone thought of that?? Is it to kill innconent people in the name of Islam like ISIS and Al Qaeda?? Or they going for some other reason. Well those who are ignorant please know in Syria there is a Shrine of Bibi Zainab(as), grand daughter of our Prophet(pbuh), that Saudis cohorts aka ISIS wants to destroy. And not just the shrine of bibi Zainab(as) but also the shrine of bibi Sakina ibn Hussain(as) , the 4 year old daughter of Imam Hussain(as). So by destroying this training camp in Parachinar is Pak Army showing solidarity with ISIS et al, and are against the defense of the Shrines of the family of Prophet Mohammed(pbuh), seriously Pak Army whos side are you on???




[/QUOTE]


----------



## mohd497

From 2008 till now I have heared news about beheading, bombings and abductions in that part of Pakistan. The rampant killing of shias, yet no body talks about that. A two line heading (clearly made to defame shias in pakistan) from not so well known news agency and is spreading like wildfire. Such a shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Paksanity

bahlol dana said:


> Why are the Shias of Pakistan going to Syria?? Has anyone thought of that?? Is it to kill innconent people in the name of Islam like ISIS and Al Qaeda?? Or they going for some other reason. Well those who are ignorant please know in Syria there is a Shrine of Bibi Zainab(as), grand daughter of our Prophet(pbuh), that Saudis cohorts aka ISIS wants to destroy. And not just the shrine of bibi Zainab(as) but also the shrine of bibi Sakina ibn Hussain(as) , the 4 year old daughter of Imam Hussain(as). So by destroying this training camp in Parachinar is Pak Army showing solidarity with ISIS et al, and are against the defense of the Shrines of the family of Prophet Mohammed(pbuh), seriously Pak Army whos side are you on???


[/QUOTE]


Pakistan army's duty is state of Pakistan. We have nothing to do with what happens in a third country. They should not bring their wars here. We don't support any of the group taking part in the madness. We have our own problems to solve and our own country to take care of. Country which belongs to every citizen of Pakistan irrespevtive of religion, sect, ethnicity or location. Use your head. Own your country and society. Stop believing emotional sectarian crap. We are Pakistanis and nobody outside Pakistan cares if we die or live. You should not care for them as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Sectarian hatred makes people blind...

What if we don't fight isis in Syria!?

Just imagine what will happen if we don't stop them in Syria...

.
.
.

But as i said sectarian hatred made you blind...

Iran & Pakistan relations getting worse day by day & everybody blame Iran's chabahar port ... 

You can't see what is happening around you ... Who is friend & who is not !

People talking about possible relations with Israel...

At the end ... This is your country & your choice !



Paksanity said:


> Pakistan army's duty is state of Pakistan. We have nothing to do with what happens in a third country.



With such a mentality you have to fight terrorists inside your territory !

& people still questioning the reason of Iran's safety ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paksanity

SOHEIL said:


> With such a mentality you have to fight terrorists inside your territory !



We are. Most of them have been flushed out. Fight still continues against hidden elements. Perhaps you are not following the developments since 2014.



SOHEIL said:


> & people still questioning the reason of Iran's safety ...



Can't make out what are you trying to say?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

Paksanity said:


> We are. Most of them have been flushed out. Fight still continues against hidden elements. Perhaps you are not following the developments since 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't make out what are you trying to say?



Developments!?

People's life no matters in Pakistan!

You have a strong army... You have Chinese UCAVs !

But Americans still raining hellfires on your people !

Just compare your situation with Iran.

One of the most sophisticated drones (RQ-170) got into the Iranian hands and Americans only watched the show!

You know why?

It's true we have no relations with United States but they respect ! (if we don't say they have fear of something)

What about Pakistan!?

They killed bin Laden inside your territories!

& RQ-170 was also there (for live feed)

.
.
.

Think !



Sulemanms202 said:


> take shias out of the equation; muslims in pakistan will cut each others throat..
> 
> all ur wahabi religion is cosmetic..what u do is all fake..fake namaz, fake zakat , fake charity , fake ibadah.. just fakeness to make poeple fooll
> 
> they are so numb right now..they cant even raise voice against murder being in the name of sect of their own sunni brethern...
> 
> u will find many companies belonging to jews in KSA working openly...
> 
> they are not sincere with muslims let alone pakistan..
> 
> if pakistani people want to select the wahabi way..it is their choice..but we are major force too here ..
> 
> u have to accept facts..u cant just go around post fake news .. and disreepute someone and go away with..
> 
> truth will always find its way
> 
> if iran is against oppressor then im with iran..isnt that the islamic way?!
> 
> ohh i forgot...u r on the wahabi way..ie bone u have taken from ur master!



Bro ... Calm down!

It's not the way...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ebrahym

SOHEIL said:


> You can't see what is happening around you ... Who is friend & who is not !


cant argue with that ........... we have to sneak out out of Ummaization mentality and look who actually is a frand and who is a frand of foe



SOHEIL said:


> It's true we have no relations with United States but they respect ! (if we don't say they have fear of something)
> 
> What about Pakistan!?


we dont have sanctions bro but u r right have to rethink our stance with US



SOHEIL said:


> Iran & Pakistan relations getting worse day by day & everybody blame Iran's chabahar port ...


kulbhusahn and his mate is also a reason



SOHEIL said:


> People talking about possible relations with Israel...


people talk about making Lahore paris 
we all know recognizing Israel is not gonna happen


----------



## alarabi

Destroying the camp isn't a solution at all.
like it or not, Iran is the head of the snake who has recruited Pakistani, Afghani and Iraqi Shia mercenaries to die in Syria defending the murderer Bashar Al-Assad. Pakistani Shia will not go to Syria by themselves, someone else is doing it for them.
Why doesn't Iran send its citizens instead?
they have a big army and a lot of IRGC's. I guess Iran wants to establish a new terror Hezbollah organization in Pakistan under the lead of Khamenei for "resistance purposes".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

a_b said:


> we dont have sanctions bro but u r right have to rethink our stance with US



What about unwritten sanctions!?


----------



## ebrahym

SOHEIL said:


> What about unwritten sanctions!?


like????


----------



## SOHEIL

a_b said:


> people talk about making Lahore paris
> we all know recognizing Israel is not gonna happen



Just look at khaadim al-haramain !

Everything is possible!



a_b said:


> like????



F-16 deal ...


----------



## ebrahym

SOHEIL said:


> F-16 deal ...


no they are just not subsidizing the deal ......... there is no embargo on the sale of it



SOHEIL said:


> Just look at khaadim al-haramain


what about them .................. u mean recognizing Israel ............ yes but Pakistan has other concerns on Israel


----------



## SOHEIL

alarabi said:


> Destroying the camp isn't a solution at all.
> like it or not, Iran is the head of the snake who has recruited Pakistani, Afghani and Iraqi Shia mercenaries to die in Syria defending the murderer Bashar Al-Assad. Pakistani Shia will not go to Syria by themselves, someone else is doing it for them.
> Why doesn't Iran send its citizens instead?
> they have a big army and a lot of IRGC's. I guess Iran wants to establish a new terror Hezbollah organization in Pakistan under the lead of Khamenei for "resistance purposes".



Just look at this saudi member !

He has no respect for your intelligence...

Bashar al-asad !

& they don't say anything about isis ...

Even African snakes in the sahara deserts know who is the head of snake !

There are so many Iranian volunteers in Syria & iraq!

There are also so many saudi terrorists in iraqi prisons !

Fool yourself!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

a_b said:


> no they are just not subsidizing the deal ......... there is no embargo on the sale of it
> 
> 
> what about them .................. u mean recognizing Israel ............ yes but Pakistan has other concerns on Israel


----------



## SOHEIL

boomslang said:


> This guy will be blowing himself up soon.



Shias never blowing themselves up !

Please go & mind about black lifes


----------



## taitaweb

the on goings further came to light after the Indian monkey Kubhushan Yadav has spilt beans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pzfz

The Turis of Parachinar have a habit of Shia extremism and/or marxism. That doesn't discount that Sunni extremists have terrorized innocent Shias from that area. Instead of fighting them, all efforts must be put into preventing them from going to "pilgrimates" to Karbala.


----------



## M. Sarmad

8 Pages of Discussion on a News Article published by a newspaper with zero credibility ? A report by some Qadir Khan Afghan ? Who is he ? Seriously guys ?

For those of you who don't know about "Roznama Jehan e Pakistan", it is Third-rate newspaper, And anyone can become an area reporter for the newspaper by paying just 50 Dollars. Their office is located near Raja Market, New Garden Town, Lahore.




Windjammer said:


> ''Roznama Jahan''... roughly translated, Daily world.






Windjammer said:


> @Irfan Baloch





Mashal ? The Fb page run by Jamat e Islami goons ?? That's your Source ? 





Irfan Baloch said:


> hopefully it is picked up by mainstream media for confirmation too



This incident allegedly took place almost 10 days ago. The only other sources (other than PDF) propagating this story are the _twitter accounts_ of heads of Banned Organizations (e.g. Maulana Aurangzeb Faruqi of LeJ), and some pro Taliban Fb pages ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheNoob

somebozo said:


> take shias out of pakistan and the 99% population will have sigh of relief as there will be no mobile service suspension and roads blocked..and there will be no disgusting sights of people cutting themselves to bleed..



ah, hatred for your own country men.... Funny. Is that what KSA teaches you?


----------



## RoadRunner401

Windjammer said:


> I think due to the Shia angle, there seems some sensitivity towards the issue otherwise tweets seem to be buzzing.



Shia or Sunni, why should there be any leniency shown. Law is the Law and it should be withheld for all equally. Main Street media should report any such activity regardless of sect involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

If its true.....these loyal morons of Iran need to be kicked hard in middle....We Pakistanis are not sectarian at all...We elected Shia leaders, we are the only Sunni Majority country to have positive view of Iran unlike others....is itself a proof how open minded Pakistanis are in Muslim world....

That moron mullah ruling Iran is dangerous for Pakistanis....Iran taking interest in Pakistani shia community is very dangerous for us before they can use them to stir trouble in our cities....I will immediately lose respect for Shias if they'll favor Iran over Pakistan and start dancing on Iranian tunes....

But i do feel that Iranian proxies can't pressurize Pakistan for too long...Just look some Mullahs were sitting in Islamabad on hinger strike...I was very surprised that why Media didn't cover them probably they knew why those mullah sat in Islamabad and on whom's order.....

We are being taken as for granted...Pakistani people should be told about those bad eggs who are devoted to Iranian Mullahs......Name them openly and shame them so that eyes of Iranian fan boys can be opened...

If they make too much noise...send them immediately to Iran....their great and beloved country....We don't need them...People who care about Pakistan are alive well, they don't need riders of two boats.......

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Genghis khan1

Posted this news a weeks ago. Nobody bought it. Even posted a picture of tweet from a foreign journalist. Ain't that some Bull.


----------



## KN-1

and what we did after destroying that training camp? we are waiting for next training camp so we can destroy that too? Mullah don't understand diplomacy or rules, they understand tit for tat.. and for tit for tat even if needed to support fanatics worst then animals ISIS we should not hesitate..

Pakistan's only real threat is our diversity.. and whoever try to exploit it by using religious or ethnic cards is our worst enemy.. which include Saudis too


----------



## f1000n

Any pics


----------



## ebrahym

SOHEIL said:


> Shias never blowing themselves up !
> 
> Please go & mind about black lifes





taitaweb said:


> the on goings further came to light after the Indian monkey Kubhushan Yadav has spilt beans.





PaklovesTurkiye said:


> If its true.....these loyal morons of Iran need to be kicked hard in middle....We Pakistanis are not sectarian at all...We elected Shia leaders, we are the only Sunni Majority country to have positive view of Iran unlike others....is itself a proof how open minded Pakistanis are in Muslim world....
> 
> That moron mullah ruling Iran is dangerous for Pakistanis....Iran taking interest in Pakistani shia community is very dangerous for us before they can use them to stir trouble in our cities....I will immediately lose respect for Shias if they'll favor Iran over Pakistan and start dancing on Iranian tunes....
> 
> But i do feel that Iranian proxies can't pressurize Pakistan for too long...Just look some Mullahs were sitting in Islamabad on hinger strike...I was very surprised that why Media didn't cover them probably they knew why those mullah sat in Islamabad and on whom's order.....
> 
> We are being taken as for granted...Pakistani people should be told about those bad eggs who are devoted to Iranian Mullahs......Name them openly and shame them so that eyes of Iranian fan boys can be opened...
> 
> If they make too much noise...send them immediately to Iran....their great and beloved country....We don't need them...People who care about Pakistan are alive well, they don't need riders of two boats.......


Are you guys even reading your own posts 
Iran against Pakistan
tell me who exactly wants this ?
Iran?no
Pakistan?no
KSA?
India?
USA?
what we need is building trust and having massive trade with Iran upon lifting sanctions 
once you establish Trade with them they wont be saying or doing anything bad about us even if they are doing right now


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Parachinar is a very beautiful place; it has a high literacy rate and used to be very vibrant in tourism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

a_b said:


> Are you guys even reading your own posts
> Iran against Pakistan
> tell me who exactly wants this ?
> Iran?no
> Pakistan?no
> KSA?
> India?
> USA?
> what we need is building trust and having massive trade with Iran upon lifting sanctions
> once you establish Trade with them they wont be saying or doing anything bad about us even if they are doing right now



Yes we want to trade with Iran but they need to come out honest just like we showed them our neutrality in yemen war


----------



## HttpError

Anyone who wants to promote Sectarianism in Pakistan, Be it Sunni or Shia. I say kick them out and before kicking them out make sure to teach them a very good lesson and then Expose the same country who was using them as baits.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ebrahym

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Yes we want to trade with Iran but they need to come out honest just like we showed them our neutrality in yemen war


wait and watch they will also remain neutral in Indo-Pak


----------



## Jf Thunder

nadeemkhan110 said:


> No one is allowed to use our nation or nationals for other countries or to kill others sects like what SIPAH e SAHABA are doing killing Innocent shias in our country and our government or forces are not taking any action against them.


Sipah Sahaba is dead and inactive, when was the last time they killed any Shias? dont give this a sectarian color, our forces destroyed an Irani training camp, good work PA, thats it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genghis khan1

Windjammer said:


>


Today they are training to fight in Syria, tomorrow they will return and turn Pakistan into Syria. As per one of the Iranian boot licker on this forum. Pakistan needs Hezbollah gun to fight wahabi ISI supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

This information is BS, there was no "Iranian" training facility - in this area, the PA, has been aware for a while now, that the IRGC has been recruiting Afghans and some Pakistanis for fighting in Syria. The Army has been gathering Intel on the takfiri that have gone, and are now doing it for the other side. 

This includes gathering DNA, photo's etc. 

Though the Security Forces strongly discourage Pakistani citizens joining the Pak/Afghan Brigade, fighting for SAA. It doesn't regard them as a "clear and present" danger, like the takfiri.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

@Delnavaz B you were right. Just read this great news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Delnavaz B

war&peace said:


> @Delnavaz B you were right. Just read this great news.


I already posted my views what we can expect.


----------



## war&peace

Delnavaz B said:


> I already posted my views what we can expect.


So both KSA and Iran have been using people of Pakistan for their vicious purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Finer

Good. As i always said, KSA-IRAN are cancer to the Muslim Worlds, not just Pakistan. They have done nothing but damaged to the Muslim worlds through the sectarian wars. Unfortunately, Pakistan is also caught on KSA-IRAN now thank to the stupid followers of KSA-IRAN who cannot wait to dance like monkey for KSA-IRAN.

The sooner Pakistan gets rid of sectarian wars, the better for Pakistan in the long run. Both KSA-IRAN are lunatic, waiting to self-destruct themselves along with others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Delnavaz B said:


> No way if there is any camp and action against it ISPR must release press conference, never heard about this just a trash news article from third grade news paper no credible source.


Though I agree with you this source is not credible since I never heard about it but I think we all know that both Iran and KSA use people of Pakistan for their own political and strategic games.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nadeemkhan110

khanmubashir said:


> why parachinar ??? an area in middle of suni dominated region & in eyes of agencies due 2 is past also quiet far from iran so difficult 2 smuggle fighters 2 syaria





Irfan Baloch said:


> maybe misquoted .. you are correct.. in Parachinar there is only one surviving shia village which remained under siege from TTP for years.. almost every family loosing their members including women and children to the roadside ambushes...
> so I dont know where the recruits were sourced from and how they were able to travel to the camp without being stopped by secruity forces or being executed on the roadside for their shia names by TTP terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> but since the area is lawless and deserted so it is possible that a camp might have been quietly established in the same principle as TTP does.
> well it is taken out now so good news if its true






My Home Town is in Kohat and khuram agency is also a part of Kohat Division, parachinar is a tribal city of khuram agency, in parachinar there is about 90 to 95% of shia muslims and in Khuram agency there is about 70% of shia muslims, Parachinar is the nearest city of pakistan to kabul In past there was some huge Fights between Taliban and TORI Tribes of parachinar and tori Tribes are the most dangerous tribes in our country they fight with Taliban and they killed thousands of Taliban they were in a siege of Taliban so there was a huge food problem for them then turi tribes captured about 42 Taliban controlled villages,
In 2011 there was a ceasefire between them.


*Kurram tribal region: Peace accord signed to end years of bloodshed




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

nadeemkhan110 said:


> My Home Town is in Kohat and khuram agency is also a part of Kohat Division, parachinar is a tribal city of khuram agency, in parachinar there is about 90 to 95% of shia muslims and in Khuram agency there is about 70% of shia muslims, Parachinar is the nearest city of pakistan to kabul In past there was some huge Fights between Taliban and TORI Tribes of parachinar and tori Tribes are the most dangerous tribes in our country they fight with Taliban and they killed thousands of Taliban they were in a siege of Taliban so there was a huge food problem for them then turi tribes captured about 42 Taliban controlled villages,
> In 2011 there was a ceasefire between them.
> 
> 
> *Kurram tribal region: Peace accord signed to end years of bloodshed
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks my dear
I have respect for Bangash and Toris.. they are loyal Pakistanis and gracious hosts. I know them from my military time. unfortunately like Hazaras they faced more than their share of TTP/ LeJ terrorism.


back to the story. I would hope the state (read ISI/ Pak military) foils any foreign attempt to use the grievances of minorities against Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> In this country there seem to be 2 sorts of haramis .. One group of haramis bows to Riyadh (and is much more violent) and the other bows to Tehran ...
> 
> While those who talk about the country and equality are termed are ...



I am of the opinion that we are always been soft on these "haramis" because they use Islam as the cloak for their design and agenda, set by their masters in Riyadh and Tehran. The make of our state is as such that these people get away with lot of non sense. Our society in general follow the "middle path" as subscribed by Prophet (PBUH) and there is no Muslim nation who is above this sectarian BS and historical inter-Muslim rivalry baggage except Pakistan. These people have to be confronted in every sphere of life in Pakistan. Either you give your unflinching allegiance to Pakistan or F off from these sacred lands. How f'ed up one can be up in head when he/she take some foreign nation/race above own, degrade own motherland, the land which is the cradle of all human race and civilization, which by default is above those nations they take as godfathers.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Taimoor Khan said:


> I am of the opinion that we are always been soft on these "haramis" because they use Islam as the cloak for their design and agenda, set by their masters in Riyadh and Tehran. The make of our state is as such that these people get away with lot of non sense. Our society in general follow the "middle path" as subscribed by Prophet (PBUH) and there is no Muslim nation who is above this sectarian BS and historical inter-Muslim rivalry baggage except Pakistan. These people have to be confronted in every sphere of life in Pakistan. Either you give your unflinching allegiance to Pakistan or F off from these sacred lands. How f'ed up one can be up in head when he/she take some foreign nation/race above own, degrade own motherland, the land which is the cradle of all human race and civilization, which by default is above those nations they take as godfathers.



These "haramis" aren't doing it for politics .. Rather it's a result of brainwashing..
They are so brain dead that they will declare you an infidel if you talk against those countries but they themselves would talk shyt about their own country as if it's a "sadqa jariya".


----------



## Mukhbar

Windjammer said:


>


If it exist we welcome this move by Pak army but the source is not valid as well as it is being reported from Karachi not from Peshawar Rawalpindi which are more nearest places.Rawalpindi is home of ispr as well.so seems to me as bogus news of specific mindset as well sharer windjammer too following that mindset because the page of mashal he shares do also promote takfeeris ideology.
On the other hand Parachinar is around 1000 mile away from Iran and nothing can go in without coming into notice of army checkpoints.
At end if such thing as this was there it should have eliminated more earlier.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> These "haramis" aren't doing it for politics .. Rather it's a result of brainwashing..
> They are so brain dead that they will declare you an infidel if you talk against those countries but they themselves would talk shyt about their own country as if it's a "sadqa jariya".



We have very successfully destroyed TTP and now, in my opinion the next phase to do same Zarb-e-Azb against these lot too. Same approach. talk to them first, give them clear cut choices, either you are with the state of Pakistan or with Tehran or Riyadh. Those who submit, well in good, those who dont, well , let the IBOs deal with them.

Pakistan is head and above the rest of the Muslim world. Our "uniqness" must be protected. If these people are not confronted, they will drag us down to the the level of their forigen masters.


----------



## Mukhbar

Jf Thunder said:


> Sipah Sahaba is dead and inactive, when was the last time they killed any Shias? dont give this a sectarian color, our forces destroyed an Irani training camp, good work PA, thats it


No my dear they are not dead still active under different name. Look into Karachi Quetta and some incidents in Peshawar too.

Just by looking at this PDF you can say how divided as nation we are.Some are spitting venom filled by their saudi aqaz and some are tilting towards Iran where is Pakistan here.
Its you who have to live here in this country not saudis or iranis.So group buddies live and let others live.


----------



## The Eagle

Whosoever try to bring unrest in Pakistan or may cause damage, will be dealt accordingly. No matter what is the sect, religion or ethnic connection, terrorists are terrorists and should be dispatched for their final destiny.


----------



## CHI RULES

nadeemkhan110 said:


> I don't agree with This Shias of pakistan are more nation loving people then others



Dear you statement is right and wrong at the same time as not all Shias are against country yet their is fact that sort friction is there between Shia as sect and Wahabis not in Pak only but throughout the Muslim world and blood of innocent is shed due to this. We can't clos our eyes from problem we as Muslims should work for unity of Ummah but it is not possible by giving statements like u. I have given you facts and what I observed while living in area around Gujrat. There are pickets of Wahabis and Shias there and minor clashes are common. I may pinpoint areas but will not do so. Further Irani's own statements and videos uploaded on social media are also open for every one.

Truth is there that some people from pointed sects are either more loyal to Iran or KSA on basis of their sects and indirectly becoming threat for own country and people. Unfortunately Shia Alims calling Wahabis as Kharijis and similarly Wahabis calling Shias as Non Muslims will not help cause of Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## awan6060

Some veils come off after a lot of water has passed under the bridge............... We as nation tend to overlook the follies of our "FRIENDS" but to a certain extent. Great work by Iran to create a sectarian Arena on Pakistani soil......... No wonder the words of Mr. Hempher are making sense.


----------



## Jf Thunder

Mukhbar said:


> No my dear they are not dead still active under different name. Look into Karachi Quetta and some incidents in Peshawar too.
> 
> Just by looking at this PDF you can say how divided as nation we are.Some are spitting venom filled by their saudi aqaz and some are tilting towards Iran where is Pakistan here.
> Its you who have to live here in this country not saudis or iranis.So group buddies live and let others live.


I dont care about KSA, and i dont care about Iran.
Pakistan above all countries, anyone else who tries to create "fasad" here be it KSA or Iran or any country, they will be dealt with, those who are loyal tot hose countries can get out of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

We have severely harmed Kashmir cause by shutting our eyes to the infiltration of mujahedeen into IOK that is why world community is silent believing Indian propaganda that current troubles are Pakistan sponsored.

Afghans are now friends with Russians who invaded their country but hate Pakistanis because of Gen. Hamid Gul’s partisan support of Gulbuddinn Hikmatyar. Hikmatyar himself is no longer friend of Pakistan either.

*We must not let Pakistani territory be used for training fighters for fighting foreign wars, be it religious, supporting Muslims or against the oppressive regimes. *

Even if the above article is only part truth; we should be glad that it is now over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Delnavaz B

niaz said:


> We have severely harmed Kashmir cause by shutting our eyes to the infiltration of mujahedeen into IOK that is why world community is silent believing Indian propaganda that current troubles are Pakistan sponsored.
> 
> Afghans are now friends with Russians who invaded their country but hate Pakistanis because of Gen. Hamid Gul’s partisan support of Gulbuddinn Hikmatyar. Hikmatyar himself is no longer friend of Pakistan either.
> 
> *We must not let Pakistani territory be used for training fighters for fighting foreign wars, be it religious, supporting Muslims or against the oppressive regimes. *
> 
> Even if the above article is only part truth; we should be glad that it is now over.


Dear bro world is putting blind eye over Kashmir because of economic interest not because of infiltration from Azad Kashmir. 
Azad Kashmir is a part of Kashmir they have their own Govt plus relatives, families in IOK and if the wish to participate in freedom struggle to liberate their own land we must not stop them. They have moral ground to do that because they are Kashmiris and taking part in freedom struggle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Jf Thunder said:


> those who are loyal tot hose countries can get out of Pakistan



We offered them citizenship


----------



## niaz

Delnavaz B said:


> Dear bro world is putting blind eye over Kashmir because of economic interest not because of infiltration from Azad Kashmir.
> Azad Kashmir is a part of Kashmir they have their own Govt plus relatives, families in IOK and if the wish to participate in freedom struggle to liberate their own land we must not stop them. They have moral ground to do that because they are Kashmiris and taking part in freedom struggle.



Afghanistan can use the same argument for TTP. Swat was an independent princely state and merged into Pakistan in 1969. I personally visited Mingora & Kalaam in the 1960 when Wali of Swat was very much there. Pakistan Assembly even agreed to impose Sharia Law in Swat in Feb. 2009.

Mullah Fazlullah is a native Swati and so are many of his followers. If they use neighbouring Afghan province to ' Liberate' their motherland and create an Islamic Emirates, is it right?

Most of Baluchistan had independent states in 1947 and even fought a war against Pakistan Army. Should Afghanistan continue supporting Baluch Liberation Army?

Moral & diplomatic support; most definitely Yes but supporting insurgency actively by providing safe havens to the freedom fighters; No. Sorry to disagree but you cannot apply different standards here.

I maintain that it is a wrong to train, arm & actively support volunteers to fight in a foreign country. Terrorist & freedom fighter can be one & the same thing depending upon which side of the mirror you are looking at. For example 1857 was called 'Sepoy Rebellion' and in my time in the history text books it was mentioned as "Ghadar" because these books had been written during the Raj. Now it is called War of independence.

You are however entitled to your opinion and welcome to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

SOHEIL said:


> We offered them citizenship


so, why would we care? take them all away


----------



## SOHEIL

Jf Thunder said:


> so, why would we care? take them all away



Shia volunteers are normal people ... they are so welcomed here ! 

You have to do something about isis guys ...


----------



## Irfan Baloch

SOHEIL said:


> We offered them citizenship


so when Saudis and their Israeli allies Sunni population of Sistan to conduct terrorist attacks against your nuclear scientists and officials then why you complain?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pzfz

niaz said:


> Afghanistan can use the same argument for TTP. Swat was an independent princely state and merged into Pakistan in 1969. I personally visited Mingora & Kalaam in the 1960 when Wali of Swat was very much there. Pakistan Assembly even agreed to impose Sharia Law in Swat in Feb. 2009.
> 
> Mullah Fazlullah is a native Swati and so are many of his followers. If they use neighbouring Afghan province to ' Liberate' their motherland and create an Islamic Emirates, is it right?
> 
> Most of Baluchistan had independent states in 1947 and even fought a war against Pakistan Army. Should Afghanistan continue supporting Baluch Liberation Army?
> 
> Moral & diplomatic support; most definitely Yes but supporting insurgency actively by providing safe havens to the freedom fighters; No. Sorry to disagree but you cannot apply different standards here.
> 
> I maintain that it is a wrong to train, arm & actively support volunteers to fight in a foreign country. Terrorist & freedom fighter can be one & the same thing depending upon which side of the mirror you are looking at. For example 1857 was called 'Sepoy Rebellion' and in my time in the history text books it was mentioned as "Ghadar" because these books had been written during the Raj. Now it is called War of independence.
> 
> You are however entitled to your opinion and welcome to it.



So much wrong in your post. Swat was never an independent state, but a princely state ala Bhawalpur. Swat also had Sharia Law prior to incorporation into NWFP. It was peaceful. Neither did numerous "states" in Balochistan fight Pak. In fact they rebelled against Kalat. Kalat was the closest thing to an "independent" entity in Balochistan in 1947.

Freedom fighters in Kashmir are not fighting in a foreign country. They haven't attacked India. They're only defending themselves. And if Azad Kashmiris want to help them, Pak is not going to get in their way. Nothing opinionated about that. You're more than welcome to believe your false narrative.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Delnavaz B

SOHEIL said:


> Shia volunteers are normal people ... they are so welcomed here !
> 
> You have to do something about isis guys .


In that case we may started to welcome Sunni / Wahabi fighter from Iran to facilitate them to attack Iran. Don't bring hate between the two countries and their people.
@Irfan Baloch your also title holder Kindly check this person he always post against Pakistan and spreads false propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Delnavaz B said:


> In that case we may started to welcome Sunni / Wahabi fighter from Iran to facilitate them to attack Iran. Don't bring hate between the two countries and their people.
> @Irfan Baloch your also title holder Kindly check this person he always post against Pakistan and spreads false propaganda.



You already let them to attack Iran!


----------



## Jf Thunder

SOHEIL said:


> Shia volunteers are normal people ... they are so welcomed here !
> 
> You have to do something about isis guys ...


We have the proper uniformed forces to fight any threat that arises from any terrorist networks, we DO NOT need any volunteers, and any camp setup by anyone will be dealt with.


----------



## Djinn

SOHEIL said:


> We offered them citizenship


But this is not right, provoking Shias in other countries to do Iranian bidding is nothing less than meddling in those countries affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Djinn said:


> But this is not right, provoking Shias in other countries to do Iranian bidding is nothing less than meddling in those countries affairs.



They are volunteers !!!

Maybe they want to protect Pakistani shia people from the upcoming isis attacks in Pakistan!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Djinn

SOHEIL said:


> They are volunteers !!!
> 
> Maybe they want to protect Pakistani shia people from the upcoming isis attacks in Pakistan!!!


Whether they are volunteers or not, Iran shouldn't involve itself with Shia's living in other countries as this will create friction between those countries and Iran and that cant be good for anyone. If these people want to leave at their will then they should be allowed but they have no right to create their sect militia's in other states at the behest of Iranian government....No state will tolerate that, even Pakistan. To deal with ISIS we have a very capable Army these people don't have to worry about that.


----------



## SOHEIL

Djinn said:


> Whether they are volunteers or not, Iran shouldn't involve itself with Shia's living in other countries as this will create friction between those countries and Iran and that cant be good for anyone. If these people want to leave at their will then they should be allowed but they have no right to create their sect militia's in other states at the behest of Iranian government....No state will tolerate that, even Pakistan. To deal with ISIS we have a very capable Army these people don't have to worry about that.



You were completely silent about saudi actions for many years!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salarsikander

SOHEIL said:


> You were completely silent about saudi actions for many years!


So does that give you a right to create the menace ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Our people need guidance and support , why are they going off and dying in foreign lands ?







and for what ? just to get a tap of the stick from the Ayatollah ?

I mean no disrespect to the fallen , may they rest in peace but we have to have some national discourse on how to stop exploitation in the name of religion ( whether by Iran or Saudi Arabia )


----------



## HAIDER

Windjammer said:


> ''Roznama Jahan''... roughly translated, Daily world.


yaah konsa akhbar haa....? type evening news...


----------



## Zee-shaun

I am not buying any of this, it just doesn't make sense. Parachinar is way out of Pak-Iran border and there are far better places suitable for the job if Iran is involved which I highly doubt.

One must consider the possibility of foreign involvement, i.e. misinformation to create troubles between Pakistan and Iran. CPEC is happening, internal security is improving and our economy is back on track. The adversary is desperate to utilise all the options to create problems and media is easily bought or manipulated. A new wave of sectarian violence and diplomatic standoff between Pakistan and Iran is exactly what they want. 

Nisar Chowdhry is a good man. If the rumors were true, he would have raised his voice. He was the who openly questioned Iran's role in a recent drone attack.


----------



## Genghis khan1

HAIDER said:


> yaah konsa akhbar haa....? type evening news...


I think it's pretty old News paper, part of Jang group.


----------



## Pak_Sher

Iranian activities should be closely watched and tackled.


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

SOHEIL said:


> They are volunteers !!!
> Maybe they want to protect Pakistani shia people from the upcoming....


Maybe they want to ACTUALLY allure them to come Pakistan for party.


----------



## Genghis khan1

HEZBOLLAH 10000 said:


> IRAN was protecting Shiites it's the duty of every Muslim to protect religious sanctities of Islam we can't wait and watch wahhabi groups bulldozing shrines of prophets family in Iraq and Syria just like they did in Saudi Arabia when the sauds absorbed the power forcefully in 20th century and made an altogether new religion wahhabisim and bulldozed all prophets family's shrines and Mussoliums only a enemy of Islam can do that who have neither the respect for the prophet due to which we are MUSLIMS TODAY and his family or there is a jealousy of 1400 years prior from prophets family just like ummayads who were enemy of Islam Abu sufyan use to throw garbage at our prophet muawiya was enemy of Hazrat Ali (A.S) and muawiyas son yazeed was enemy of IMAM HUSSAIN (A.S) GRANDSON OF PROPHET MUHMMED (S.A.W) and SON OF HAZRAT ALI (A.S) and Prophet Muhammad's family. thanks


*Iran don't care about Shia's. All it wants is to score one on Arabs.* They still hold the grudge that Arabian Bedouins came and destroyed their Persian empire and pride. Now Iranian cannot undo the History and influence of Islam,so they find it convenient to use their form of Shia'ism to promote their agenda. Specially since, fall of Persians came during the time of Hazrat Umar bin Khattab (r.a), so no wonder Iranian cherish the killer of 2nd khalifa Abu Lulu and make his grave a shrine, even tho Abu lulu was zooristani, a fire worshipper. So friend, it's not about Islam, Shia or Alh-bait. Game is all about restoring persian pride and scoring one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeGenD

Zee-shaun said:


> I am not buying any of this, it just doesn't make sense. Parachinar is way out of Pak-Iran border and there are far better places suitable for the job if Iran is involved which I highly doubt.
> 
> One must consider the possibility of foreign involvement, i.e. misinformation to create troubles between Pakistan and Iran. CPEC is happening, internal security is improving and our economy is back on track. The adversary is desperate to utilise all the options to create problems and media is easily bought or manipulated. A new wave of sectarian violence and diplomatic standoff between Pakistan and Iran is exactly what they want.
> 
> Nisar Chowdhry is a good man. If the rumors were true, he would have raised his voice. He was the who openly questioned Iran's role in a recent drone attack.


If you think that Iranians are trustworthy, then you have a lot to learn.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimur Khurram

SOHEIL said:


> They are volunteers !!!
> 
> Maybe they want to protect Pakistani shia people from the upcoming isis attacks in Pakistan!!!



*1*.There won't be a single ISIS attack in Pakistan, ISIS has no footing in Pakistan. 
*2*.Them volunteering would only invite an ISIS attack. 
*3.* An ISIS attack would kill everyone, they won't pick and choose to only kill Sunni's, get this sectarian divide out of your thick head.
*4*. Use your own people if your so scared of ISIS.



SOHEIL said:


> You were completely silent about saudi actions for many years!



Because they didn't invite us into a conflict we weren't fighting, they only set up training camps for volunteers into Afghanistan, a war which Pakistan was involved in. If we were involved in Syria then this would also be acceptable, but we are not. This is dragging us into something we don't want to get involved in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

pakdefender said:


> Our people need guidance and support , why are they going off and dying in foreign lands ?



Maybe they want to crush the enemy before it gets close enough to the main land!



HEZBOLLAH 10000 said:


> so who bulldozed prophet Muhammad (S.A.W) family's shrines in Saudi Arabia prior to Saudis control of Arabia and prior to wahhabism which was created by British in 20th century to oust the Turks from the holy land and continue their divide and rule policy we see all terrorism in the world being done by Saudi sponsored wahhabis. Pakistan's sucking up to Saudis won't change the fact that they are terror producing factories and will soon be annihilated the Saudi's are already surrounded by Shiites from Iran Iraq Syria Yemen Lebanon Bahrain it's only a matter of time when this illegitimate family Saudis are overthrown which were propped up by British after world war 1 against the ottomans and are protected by Americans in Arabia what a joke .



Bro ...

It doesn't matter what these people say !

Speak to the people which have the ear to hear !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KN-1

SOHEIL said:


> Bro ...
> 
> It doesn't matter what these people say !




What don't matter ? Shrines? We Sunni's protected it for 1300 hundred years... Wahhabi are not Sunni..

but abu lulu firoz deserve shrine in Iran? this is how you respect majority Muslim Sunnis of the world?

disgusting and pathetic..

it should be Public toilet..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

SOHEIL said:


> They are volunteers !!!
> 
> Maybe they want to protect Pakistani shia people *from the upcoming isis attacks in Pakistan*!!!



The more you try to comment on Pakistan's internal affairs the more you would prove yourself to be an idiot (sorry for that but it is what it is).

Upcoming ISIS attacks in Pakistan seriously!!!!!!! Pakistan and Pakistanis were under attack for more than a decade (if you missed that which you most probably did, because Pakistanis mean nothing alive to you, you need dead Pakistanis murdered maimed Pakistanis to further your agenda). The nearest thing to isis in this region is TTP do I need to say more about what happened to them and who fought them and who is protecting and who is friends with the one who is protecting them?

By using word upcoming attacks it seems like God Forbid you are praying for those attacks to really happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genghis khan1

HEZBOLLAH 10000 said:


> so who bulldozed prophet Muhammad (S.A.W) family's shrines in Saudi Arabia prior to Saudis control of Arabia and prior to wahhabism which was created by British in 20th century to oust the Turks from the holy land and continue their divide and rule policy we see all terrorism in the world being done by Saudi sponsored wahhabis. Pakistan's sucking up to Saudis won't change the fact that they are terror producing factories and will soon be annihilated the Saudi's are already surrounded by Shiites from Iran Iraq Syria Yemen Lebanon Bahrain it's only a matter of time when this illegitimate family Saudis are overthrown which were propped up by British after world war 1 against the ottomans and are protected by Americans in Arabia what a joke .


We all know what Saudis are, what matters is, what Iranian and their Shia propaganda machine is doing in Pakistan, brainwashing Shias in Pakistan like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

HEZBOLLAH 10000 said:


> TTP and afghani taliban are same open youre eyes before it gets too late well Shiites are ready for American withdrawal from afghanistan we will hunt talibans like nobody has ever done . thanks



You may hunt whoever you want, but for the time being its TTP that killed us, attacked us and Kabul supported them in that with help from our other neighbors.

And regarding opening eyes the Indian Serving Army Officer caught in Balochistan had Iranian visa on his passport, he had some business at Chahbahar and to remind you the Afghan Taliban you so anxiously wish to hunt ............. their ex-ameer was travelling from Iran into Pakistan .................... Errrrrrrrr may be its you who needs to open his eyes not me.

And if you are a Pakistani Shia take my brotherly advice ................... on any given day Iranian Shias will choose Iranian Sunni over you. Rest your life your decisions your choices you are free as much as I am.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I.R.A

HEZBOLLAH 10000 said:


> what's with chahbahar every country has right to do whatever it chooses in its land to develop Iran is making a sea port just like gwader there is no reason why Pakistan should be doing propaganda against chahbahar both can succeed weather it be gwader or chahbahar both can be called sister ports . thanks



What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are jumping from here to there. I said nothing against Chahbahar port and you being Pakistani should know how much sh*t of an importance we normally Pakistanis give to Chahbahar ................. its not us afraid of Chahbahar its them afraid of Gawadar. And no these two are in no way sister ports in pure business terms these two are competitor ports at the best and that is how every Pakistani should look at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

HEZBOLLAH 10000 said:


> hahaha good you Saudi boot lickers are dumb just wait and watch how we finish talibans .



Okay best of luck to you 

However I would like to respond to your boot licking part.....................

Saudis can ride my "L" that's how much I care about them .......... though it won't be a nice experience at all.

But it would be better if you would stop getting your rear every now and then pumped by Iranian Ayatullahs or Khama Nai or whatever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Genghis khan1 said:


> I think it's pretty old News paper, part of Jang group.


A very famous program done by Talat Hussain on july 3rd 2008, about mass killing in Parachanar. Don't know if that program is available or not. Where Taliban block the shia from all side and did killings for months. Where only passage to enter in Pakistan through Afghanistan. Anyway now peace in that area .


----------



## war&peace

HEZBOLLAH 10000 said:


> TTP and afghani taliban are same open youre eyes before it gets too late well Shiites are ready for American withdrawal from afghanistan we will hunt talibans like nobody has ever done . thanks


We have destroyed TTP's back and they are almost annihilated. However, the NDS which has the support from Iran and India, is protecting TTPs leadership in Afghanistan. We don't have any problem from Afghan Talibans but we have a big problem with the terrorists of NDS. Furthermore, if we have carried out operations against TTP, why shall we allow any Iran backed Shia organisation to do the same in Pakistan?
For peace in Pakistan, we need to get rid of every terrorist element regardless of their religious affiliations, source of income and support and ethnicity. It is the national decision to do operation cleanup across the board and we cannot allow any other terrorist group to take advantage of the vacuum created by annihilation of TTP.
Whatever KSA and Iran do within their boundaries, we are not concerned especially if it is not against Pakistan but we won't allow both of them to use our people and our resources to advance their own nefarious agendas. As opposed to Wahabi KSA, Shia Iran (post-79) has not supported Pakistan in any way and rather involvement of Iran in anti-Pakistan activities has started to surface and due to the sensitivity of the issue mostly those are not made public otherwise the reaction will be very strong and we do not want our Pakistani shias to be under any threat. Iran is not doing any service to the shia community in Pakistan rather making troubles for them but I know Pakistani shias have this realisation and they are as much patriotic as any other sect , they have laid their lives in defending Pakistan, and they won't fall for it as a whole though some brain washed individuals with limited capacity to discern between right and wrong may join hands with terrorist organisation but they will be taken care off.



HAIDER said:


> A very famous program done by Talat Hussain on july 3rd 2008, about mass killing in Parachanar. Don't know if that program is available or not. Where Taliban block the shia from all side and did killings for months. Where only passage to enter in Pakistan through Afghanistan. Anyway now peace in that area .


Sir, there was a time when they were really strong and Gen Musharraf is responsible for that ugly mess. Of course it hurts us if any of Pakistani gets killed regardless of the sect or any other affiliations. There was a time when Swat valley was overtaken by TTP Fazalullah group and most of Northern areas by TTP and during that they killed many innocent people and shia community was their particular target because the agents who created them wanted to initiate a sectarian war in Pakistan but Alhamdulillah they failed miserably though in the process we lost a lot people including sunnis and shia Pakistani Muslims. I remember that when these BLA terrorist massacred Hazara shia tribes in Quetta, I cried a lot and felt the pain of those people. Now imagine BLA and BLF are supposed to be nationalist militant/terrorist movements but why would they kill shias? so as to initiate a shia-sunni civil war but even that attempt failed. Now as the operation is progressing, the peace will return to Pakistan and I see much brighter future for Pakistan in terms peace & security and also in economy and that's what making our enemies jealous. May Allah let them die in anger and jealousy and protect Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

war&peace said:


> We have destroyed TTP's back and they are almost annihilated. However, the NDS which has the support from Iran and India, is protecting TTPs leadership in Afghanistan. We don't have any problem from Afghan Talibans but we have a big problem with the terrorists of NDS. Furthermore, if we have carried out operations against TTP, why shall we allow any Iran backed Shia organisation to do the same in Pakistan?
> For peace in Pakistan, we need to get rid of every terrorist element regardless of their religious affiliations, source of income and support and ethnicity. It is the national decision to do operation cleanup across the board and we cannot allow any other terrorist group to take advantage of the vacuum created by annihilation of TTP.
> Whatever KSA and Iran do within their boundaries, we are not concerned especially if it is not against Pakistan but we won't allow both of them to use our people and our resources to advance their own nefarious agendas. As opposed to Wahabi KSA, Shia Iran (post-79) has not supported Pakistan in any way and rather involvement of Iran in anti-Pakistan activities has started to surface and due to the sensitivity of the issue mostly those are not made public otherwise the reaction will be very strong and we do not want our Pakistani shias to be under any threat. Iran is not doing any service to the shia community in Pakistan rather making troubles for them but I know Pakistani shias have this realisation and they are as much patriotic as any other sect , they have laid their lives in defending Pakistan, and they won't fall for it as a whole though some brain washed individuals with limited capacity to discern between right and wrong may join hands with terrorist organisation but they will be taken care off.
> 
> Agreed...dictators never comes with democratic agenda...
> Sir, there was a time when they were really strong and Gen Musharraf is responsible for that ugly mess. Of course it hurts us if any of Pakistani gets killed regardless of the sect or any other affiliations. There was a time when Swat valley was overtaken by TTP Fazalullah group and most of Northern areas by TTP and during that they killed many innocent people and shia community was their particular target because the agents who created them wanted to initiate a sectarian war in Pakistan but Alhamdulillah they failed miserably though in the process we lost a lot people including sunnis and shia Pakistani Muslims. I remember that when these BLA terrorist massacred Hazara shia tribes in Quetta, I cried a lot and felt the pain of those people. Now imagine BLA and BLF are supposed to be nationalist militant/terrorist movements but why would they kill shias? so as to initiate a shia-sunni civil war but even that attempt failed. Now as the operation is progressing, the peace will return to Pakistan and I see much brighter future for Pakistan in terms peace & security and also in economy and that's what making our enemies jealous. May Allah let them die in anger and jealousy and protect Pakistan


Dictators never comes with democratic agenda....but, they have iron fist if they have will to solve problem.


----------



## Sinnerman108

SOHEIL said:


> They are volunteers !!!
> 
> Maybe they want to protect Pakistani shia people from the upcoming isis attacks in Pakistan!!!



Why are you assuming ISIS will not target the head quarter of Shia religion; i.e Iran. ?



HEZBOLLAH 10000 said:


> so who bulldozed prophet Muhammad (S.A.W) family's shrines in Saudi Arabia prior to Saudis control of Arabia and prior to wahhabism which was created by British in 20th century to oust the Turks from the holy land and continue their divide and rule policy we see all terrorism in the world being done by Saudi sponsored wahhabis. Pakistan's sucking up to Saudis won't change the fact that they are terror producing factories and will soon be annihilated the Saudi's are already surrounded by Shiites from Iran Iraq Syria Yemen Lebanon Bahrain it's only a matter of time when this illegitimate family Saudis are overthrown which were propped up by British after world war 1 against the ottomans and are protected by Americans in Arabia what a joke .



When I see posts like these, my belief get stronger, that religion should not be taught until a certain age.


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinnerman108 said:


> Why are you assuming ISIS will not target the head quarter of Shia religion; i.e Iran. ?



They failed to target couple of month ago!


----------



## salarsikander

HEZBOLLAH 10000 said:


> hahaha good you Saudi boot lickers are dumb just wait and watch how we finish talibans .


@Oscar @waz We have another iranain boot licker in our midst. I have a strong reason believe that this one is B@kh



SOHEIL said:


> You already let them to attack Iran!


HUH ?LOL It was you lot who cowardly attacked our border guards in an act of revenge to satisfy your typical misplaced persian ego. Since you couldn't control bunch of rag tag loser, You decided to take your wrath on border guards.



SOHEIL said:


> They failed to target couple of month ago!


Ofc, they would since you guys use religion to manipulate poor people of Iraq, yemen and pakistani shia to do your dirty work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Delnavaz B

HEZBOLLAH 10000 said:


> hahaha good you Saudi boot lickers are dumb just wait and watch how we finish talibans .


Because of people like you many moderate sunnis started to hate Shias....shame on you. post reported.


----------



## Genghis khan1

HAIDER said:


> A very famous program done by Talat Hussain on july 3rd 2008, about mass killing in Parachanar. Don't know if that program is available or not. Where Taliban block the shia from all side and did killings for months. Where only passage to enter in Pakistan through Afghanistan. Anyway now peace in that area .


I remember Bus killing of Shia travellers in that area. idk mass killing.


----------



## MadDog

Stop derailing the thread everyone, The simple analysis is both Saudi Arabia and Iran are using sectarianism to cause divisions in the muslim world, if they have a beef with each other, it should be just them and both should stop dragging others into it. The Persian-Arab rivalry predates Islam, it should be just that but unfortunately both countries are using sectarian hatred as an instrument of their state policy !!!


----------



## waz

Yes, I'm just going to close this thread. People have said what they wanted to and now some sectarianism is creeping in, best to nip it in the bud.


----------

